# Doe of your Dreams ;)



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

Who's the doe of your dreams? Like the doe you would literally almost kill to have? 
The Nigerian Dwarf beauty ARMCH Flat Rocks Here for the Party owned by Joanne Karohl at Dragonfly Farm.


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

Saada's 'El Pekah'... :drool:  I would do _anything_ to have that doe!! http://www.saadagoats.com/goats.cfm?s=1&id=90


----------



## Breezy-Trail (Sep 16, 2011)

I have no links to a specific doe..but I am really hoping for a red, paint, or dappled boer doe.
It is a "goat goal" I have set for myself. Either next year or the one after, you watch I will have a red, paint or dappled doe or doe kid jumpin' around.

I also (as strange as it may sound) am hoping I get "cow colored" LaMancha kids from my black & white Lamancha doe.

I also wouldn't mind having one of those outstanding does that produce 2 gallons a day. Their udder practically drags on the ground (lol okay an exaggeration).


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

Some of the does of my dreams live in my barn. Those would be my home breds I have high hopes for.


----------



## Mini Goat Lover (May 4, 2011)

The doe of my dreams is: Twin Creeks BW Pacifica 4*D E 91.2 AR owned by Dragonfly Farm. :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

There are many does I drool over, but my most favorite Nigerian is ARMCH/GCH Lost Valley KW Nala 4*D/3*M http://www.lostvalleynigerians.com/MCH_ ... _does.html (she is kinda at the bottom) and as for LaManchas it is SGCH Kastdemur's Bad News 4*M http://kastdemurs.com/badnews.html


----------



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

I woulf love to have RunAround's girls Seven and Saleen


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

I just want a black traditional "stacked out" boer doe!! I will find or breed one yet! LOL


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

I want a ABGA registered spotted Boer show doe for my daughter.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

My dream doe would most likely be "Vance's Remus Robena." 
She is, to me, the perfect doe......a good fore-udder attachment......13 pounds a day......an EEEE score......a nice high udder......  :lovey:  :lovey: 

TheGoatGirl


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Oh boy, this would be a tough one, there are so many nice alpine goats out there. I would love to have a couple does like these but it would probably be a once in a lifetime thing if ever for the average goat owner, like myself. 

SGCH Redwood Hills Remember Jambalaya 92 EEEE (2005/2007 National Champion) and SGCH Tempo Aquila Tokay 93 EEEE (2008 National Champion.


----------



## thegoatgirl (Nov 27, 2011)

Oh, ya, another one I would love to have is "Harmony ES Con Bria." I just love her.......the only thing I would change is her fore-udder attachment....maybe her teat size a little smaller to. :drool:  :lovey: TheGoatGirl


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

thegoatgirl said:


> Oh, ya, another one I would love to have is "Harmony ES Con Bria." I just love her.......the only thing I would change is her fore-udder attachment....maybe her teat size a little smaller to. :drool:  :lovey: TheGoatGirl


I have seen that doe in person  Infact they are only a few hours from us and I have talked to them several times. Con Bria is just gorgeous! I see why you love her :drool:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

: :shocked: I am so jealous that you live so close to some quality alpine goats........ I would love to see some of those girls in person....... :drool:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

Idahodreamer said:


> The Nigerian Dwarf beauty ARMCH Flat Rocks Here for the Party owned by Joanne Karohl at Dragonfly Farm.


Before I eve read your answer I immediately knew my answer was ARMCH Flat Rocks Here for the Party!! She is probably one of my all time favorite goats ever!!

For those of you who don't know who she is, here is the link to her page: http://www.dragonfly.jmkarohl.com/pages/GoatPages/Party.html


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I also love Party  I'm proud to own her grandson :greengrin:



peggy said:


> : :shocked: I am so jealous that you live so close to some quality alpine goats........ I would love to see some of those girls in person....... :drool:


Harmody Alpines sure has some awesome goats. I drool over those udders everytime I see them. :drool: :drool: :drool: We also have a breeder called Rancho-Snowfall that has some beautiul Alpines. You should check our their website http://ranchosnowfall.com/SrAlpineDoes.htm


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Harmody Alpines sure has some awesome goats. I drool over those udders everytime I see them. :drool: :drool: :drool: We also have a breeder called Rancho-Snowfall that has some beautiul Alpines. You should check our their website http://ranchosnowfall.com/SrAlpineDoes.htm[/quote]

You are right about that, they have some really nice alpines. Actually the sundgau doe in he middle in the pic of the 3 is the full sister to my bucklings' sire. So I guess she is an aunt to my buckling. I love that doe. I really hope to have a few quality does like that some day.


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

I was looking at Alpines the other day because I was bored and came across a breeder called Iron Rod Farm. OMG is all I have to say! :shocked: Yep that sundgau doe is so beautiful! I bet you are excited that she is the aunt to your buckling :drool:


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

I have always admired Iron Rod alpines. Yes, I am really excited to have that kind of genetics in my boys background.


----------



## newmama30+ (Oct 4, 2010)

My dream doe would be an awesome White w/ black spotted boer, that can give me trips, and feed them all! I will have one....I'll just have to breed for her.


----------



## thomaskids (Jan 12, 2011)

There are soooooo many does I truly admire!!!! My absolute Nigerian dream doe is 
GCH/MCH Algedi Farm DJ Honey Dew 1*M. Kalee is one of the nicest and most knowledgeable nigerian breeder I know!!! I am so exited to have some of her lines and I hope to get more this year!

http://www.algedifarm.com/GCH Honey Dew.html


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I haven't found my dream doe yet, but alot come close. But my dream buck is 2Fun Boer Goats R.U Intimidated.... talk about a buck that has it all.


----------



## Amos (Oct 2, 2008)

Goat Song said:


> Saada's 'El Pekah'... :drool:  I would do _anything_ to have that doe!! http://www.saadagoats.com/goats.cfm?s=1&id=90


x2!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

If you could give me ARMCH Rosasharn's Buckwheat Honey 3*D 'E', 3*M EEEE 91 colored solid black with chocolate moonspots and blue eyes.  :drool: Now that would be my dream doe!


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

RunAround said:


> Some of the does of my dreams live in my barn. Those would be my home breds I have high hopes for.


 IMO, a good train of thought-you have to start somewhere when you have a breeding program hope the best turn out to be your own home growns as your dream goats.... :thumbup:


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

BBB I think this would be a good doe for you
http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/doe/boer_goats_Tyra.html
But for me I have really liked this doe. She is old and I really don't even know if she is alive but she is a top contender for me.
http://www.tctc.com/~amfuture/doe/boer_ ... olala.html
Sherry I think Moonstruck would be a good one for your daughter.
http://www.maxboergoats.com/does.php

Jesse if I get a spotted red paint doe do you want me to ship her to ya?


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

She'd love to have one that looked like moonstruck. I'm waiting for Davidsons to post some does for sale out of the new buck they got this fall 3LF synergy. We might have to make another trip over to their place and buy another doe or 2 from them again. I wish DL Smackdown was 100% so his kids would be registerable. I like DL A1770 on their site http://www.davidsonlivestock.com/sale%20does.html. But $550.00 for an unregistered doe doesn't sit well we me and one with 2/2 status to boot.


----------



## fatboyandmimi (Apr 26, 2011)

MCH Goodwood Good Day Sunshine - look at how tight that udder is attached after 11 freshenings, probably due in part to that nearly level rump. She appraised at 90 at 11 yrs old, talk about aging well.

http://www.twincreeksfarm.com/MCHGoodDaySunshine.htm


----------

